# Who Runs Carbon In Their Canister Filter ?



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Like the title says, I'm just curious


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Not Me waste of money. Only good for removing meds IMO


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Same....


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

negative. useless stuff IMO


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i agree with above. also carbon is a patch to cover a underlying issue when people use it to eliminate odors in their tanks.


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

I run carbon in all my tanks. It helps polish my water and keeps it smelling spring fresh. Yeah it is expensive, but so are my fish collection. But I do buy it by the commercial 60 lbs sack wholesale. My tank consists of 560 gal, 240 gal, two 75 gallons. Lots of carbon!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

No reason to run it on a healthy tank -- if your tank smells or the water is cloudy, there's something else going on that should be fixed instead of running carbon to cure the symptoms.

I keep some on hand in case I need to remove meds, but that's it.


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

I do weekly water changes on all my tanks, I am sure if i dont use carbon my tanks would be all the same. I choose to use it as that extra measure. I know you all say it is'nt necessary, but I prefer to use carbon. To each its own. Plus I got too much money on my hands and not cheap.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

I only run Carbon in my Reef tank, to remove the toxins that soft corals produce.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Don't think many do...I run it on occasion if I have to medicate an accidental over feed by my 2 year old daughter thats learned how to get into things....
Maybe 1 out of 4 tanks has had carbon in it for 30 days over the last year.
Bio 
poly filter
etc etc


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

i ran it for a little while when i wanted to get rid of the Tannin look and make the water clearer...after that like everyone else said...


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

ArttyFish said:


> I do weekly water changes on all my tanks, I am sure if i dont use carbon my tanks would be all the same. I choose to use it as that extra measure. I know you all say it is'nt necessary, but I prefer to use carbon. To each its own. Plus I got too much money on my hands and not cheap.


Whoa?! Baller huh? If you really wanna get rid of some of that money, you can throw it my way!


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

I don't use carbon in any of my filters. I heard that carbon caused HITH, any truth to that?


----------



## Jay-Piranha (Jan 14, 2010)

I have just been using Bio max stuff in my fluval 305 canister, those little noodle things ..lol. I have them in every tray and a hang on the back 70 aqua clear with sponge and more of that bio max stuff ... in my 75 gallon and my tank is pristine and really clear


----------

